# Bed and Breakfast suggestions



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Can someone suggest a nice Bed and Breakfast in/around the GTA


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have never seen a bed and breakfast in toronto .
and we did look for them when we lived in oshawa when we were doing invetrofertilization downtown as the drive was a killer for me .
I did however find they have furnished suites , but not sure if they have that anymore that was 7 years ago .
They arent bad but arent the best and have to cook for yourself or eat out .
Try google furnished suites (used to be 1 at donlands and danforth , that area is sooo awesome .)
Good luck .


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

My parents stayed here several years ago and really liked it.

http://www.aseatondream.com/index.html

I've never been but this one looks pretty nice as well.

http://www.tdbab.com/


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry. Toronto to me and Toronto to you are sometimes different things LOL

Here is one that is in Orangeville. Not necessarily this one but you get the idea

http://www.mckitrickhouseinn.com/


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sorry JRS, I am geographically challenged period when it comes to TO!


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

No no Kate LOL

The joke of it is that I see Burlington and Oshawa, then I draw a big fat semi-circle connecting the two and that's Toronto to me.  Somehow I think that people up there don't see it that way.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

jrs said:


> No no Kate LOL
> 
> The joke of it is that I see Burlington and Oshawa, then I draw a big fat semi-circle connecting the two and that's Toronto to me.  Somehow I think that people up there don't see it that way.


Considering I can still count the amount of times I've been downtown on my ten fingers and still have quite a few leftover lol, I probally am not the best one to make suggestions anyways.  

My idea of Toronto is the minute you've hit hellish traffic and insane drivers you're here! lol


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> My idea of Toronto is the minute you've hit hellish traffic and insane drivers you're here! lol


Christ, take a trip to Montreal if you think TO is bad!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Chris S said:


> Christ, take a trip to Montreal if you think TO is bad!


Thanks but no thanks! 

JRS did you find anywhere to stay yet?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I think so. I will pm you a link. Very nice place


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

lol jrs, I'm like you, my idea is hamilton to oshawa.... hehe... I suggest get a nice hotel room, and order room service... a B&B in "toronto" would be tough, north though, they can be great!


----------

